# looking for info for consumer models



## matt2058 (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm new and haven't found much info on using consumer-type ride-ons for light work in the yard. Does anyone have any info?

I have a 2007 Toro LX425. I know it's not a lawn tractor, or even a garden tractor. But it works best for my small yard. When I bought it, I went to look at a Sears GT 50" mower. Once I saw the size of it, I knew it was too big for what I needed. Instead, I bought the LX425 from the guy (retired exec who's hobby is riding mowers/lawn tractors).

Now it's a few years later and I'd like to do some things in the yard like re-leveling, landscaping small areas (5x60' and smaller sections), and re-forming the ditch out front.

The LX425 was made by MTD, along with JD consumer, Craftsman, Cub, etc. It has a sleeve hitch and mounting points for supporting the bagger framework. So the style is common and applies to lots of brands and models.

I have a Brinley aerator and dethatcher. But as anyone familiar knows, there is no level or engagement control...or a way to raise the attachment to traverse a driveway and such. In the past, I've rigged a tiedown strap to act as the top point of a 3-point and raise the aerator. Now with more stuff to be done, I need to make things a little easier. Being in the military for 21 years , I had to limit tools to small and portable stuff. I have a small welder, but cutting is limited to using a sawzall and angle grinder. No bending equipment or torches....well, a cheap bottle-type torch that will heat to bend. I also have a benchtop drill press, and probably a few things still packed that I forgot about. 

Has anyone made or adapted things for these mowers? Does anyone here have an interest in these consumer mowers and making them a little more useful?


----------

